# [SOLVED] Condivisione connessione Linux/Windows

## gatiba

Ciao ragazzi,

mi sto picchiando con l'iptables ed il Masquerading...

Funziona tutto ma da client (sia windows che linux, ho provato con un livecd), pur settando

i DNS a quelli del mio ISP, non riesce a risolvermi i nomi. Se pingo l'ip di un sito qualunque

funge a meraviglia, ma non mi risolve gli URL.

La rete locale funzia correttamente, samba anche-pure, ma stì nomi a dominio non riesco a farglieli

risolvere, qualcuno ha avuto esperienze di questo tipo?

Chiedetemi pure output e file di configurazione vari, non preoccupatevi!  :Very Happy: Last edited by gatiba on Tue Aug 16, 2005 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

hai configurato il file /etc/hosts??

e posta i file di configuarazione della rete

----------

## gatiba

Ok evvia con la danza  :Very Happy: 

Questi i file sull'host Linux, quello che possiede la connessione ADSL da condividere con l'altro pc:

```
sh-3.00$ cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.1     localhost GABRIELE

192.168.0.2     SALVATORE

63.215.241.204  dynupdate.no-ip.com
```

```
sh-3.00$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.30 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

```
sh-3.00$ cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62
```

```
sh-3.00$ cat /etc/hostname

GABRIELE
```

```
GABRIELE gabriele # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:F7:8C:61

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.30  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1199 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:768 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:114200 (111.5 Kb)  TX bytes:86924 (84.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:105923 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:105923 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9858804 (9.4 Mb)  TX bytes:9858804 (9.4 Mb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:82.57.140.9  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:610292 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:530803 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:133427626 (127.2 Mb)  TX bytes:96017249 (91.5 Mb)
```

Ti serve altro?

----------

## 102376

no no perfetto !!! 

sembra giusto non so come mai non risolva e su win come ha fatto ha settato tutto anche li?

l unica cosa è nel file hosts:

ma non penso sia un problema io ho setterei con

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.1 <valore dell'HOSTNAME>.example.org <valore dell'HOSTNAME>

192.168.0.2    <valore dell'HOSTNAME>.example.org <valore dell'HOSTNAME>

63.215.241.204  dynupdate.no-ip.com

```

forse però sto dicendo una cazzata...

----------

## earcar

Hai dnsmasq installato?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

dnsmasq non è mica obbligatorio! piuttosto sei sicuro che effettivamente la rete funzioni (anche senza risolvere i dns) e che i client non stiano leggendo dalla cache?

----------

## Giambo

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Chiedetemi pure output e file di configurazione vari, non preoccupatevi! 

 

Io scommetto su "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1" in "/etc/sysctl.conf"  :Cool:  !

----------

## gutter

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io scommetto su "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1" in "/etc/sysctl.conf"  !

 

Punto 0,01 EUR  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Giambo wrote:*   
> 
> Io scommetto su "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1" in "/etc/sysctl.conf"  ! 
> 
> Punto 0,01 EUR 

 

rilancio di 10 EUR:P  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

chiederei ai moderatori di aggiungere nelle linee guida che il gioco d'azzardo è vietato nel forum, però vedo che sono loro a dare il cattivo esempio  :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

Ok ok vediamo un pò  :Very Happy: 

In sysctl.conf non è settato l'ip_forward, ma l'ho settato a mano:

```
sh-3.00$ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

1
```

una prova di ping dall'host verso il client:

```
GABRIELE gabriele # ping salvatore

PING SALVATORE (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from SALVATORE (192.168.0.2): icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=2.56 ms

64 bytes from SALVATORE (192.168.0.2): icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=2.48 ms

64 bytes from SALVATORE (192.168.0.2): icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=2.42 ms

--- SALVATORE ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.423/2.489/2.563/0.070 ms
```

anche il ping dal client verso l'host funzia.

Ripeto: posso addirittura navigare dal client, se uso gli ip dei siti invece degli URL, quindi sembra proprio

un problema di DNS!  :Sad: 

Non ho dnsmasq installato sull'host...

Faccio ulteriori prove e vi faccio sapere, intanto se vi viene in mente qualcos'altro grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Non ho dnsmasq installato sull'host...

 

non è proprio il modo di risolvere il problema, ma se ti serve la connessione puoi installare dnsmasq sul pc direttamente collegato a internet e usare come nameserver DNS il relativo IP.

Ho notato che da me c'è anche il file /etc/ppp/resolv.conf, ma non credo serva a qualcosa.

----------

## Giambo

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ripeto: posso addirittura navigare dal client, se uso gli ip dei siti invece degli URL, quindi sembra proprio
> 
> un problema di DNS! 
> ...

 

E' vero, l'hai scritto, mea culpa, non ho letto attentamente  :Embarassed: 

Quindi sembrerebbe un problema di DNS ... Forse che non fai un formward/masq del traffico UDP ?

Io mi ero basato sul codice al punto 5.3 di http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## gatiba

 *Giambo wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   
> 
> Ripeto: posso addirittura navigare dal client, se uso gli ip dei siti invece degli URL, quindi sembra proprio
> 
> un problema di DNS! 
> ...

 

Premetto che uso firestarter come interfaccia al firewall, e tra le opzioni c'è quella per attivare l'ICS...

Adesso lo disattivo e provo con le regole iptables a mano...

----------

## gatiba

Ok: stoppando firestarter ed impostando le regole come da 'manuale'  :Very Happy:  funzia, quindi

è sicuramente una regola mancante, probabilmente proprio quella dell'UDP, ora smanetto un pò...

----------

## gatiba

Sistemato: in firestarter devo settare l'opzione "Permissive by default, blacklist traffic"  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti e soprattutto a Giambo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Giambo

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti e soprattutto a Giambo 

 

A che indirizzo devo spedire la fattura  :Cool:  ?

Curiosita': Conosci FWBuilder ? Vorrei sapere se e' meglio/peggio di Firestarter ...

----------

## gatiba

Non lo conoscevo, ma mi hai fatto venir voglia di provarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

io uso iptables come firewall e come interfaccia grafica Kmyfirewall....

secondo voi va bene, per ora io mi sono trovato bene

consigliate qualcosa altro??

----------

## Giambo

 *zocram wrote:*   

> io uso iptables come firewall e come interfaccia grafica Kmyfirewall....
> 
> secondo voi va bene, per ora io mi sono trovato bene
> 
> consigliate qualcosa altro??

 

Forse conviene aprire un nuovo thread.

Comunque solitamente ho fatto sempre tutto "a manina", poi pero' mi sono imbattuto in Astaro Linux (Distribuzione solo per FW) e in FWBuilder (GUI per iptables, ipchains, BSD, ...) e li ho trovati entrambi molto comodi.

Non si tratta di GUI del tipo "Scegli il livello di protezione: Basso - Medio - Alto", bensi' di vere e proprie GUI per chi sa' cosa sta' facendo.

----------

